# Are protein bars and powders worth it?



## celiamakeup (Apr 4, 2016)

Hello everyone

I was wondering whether protein bars and powders are worth the purchase. Thing is I don't want to get big and bulky. I really want to keep my overall size but get toned with a little muscle definition.

I am starting to work out regular and I am thinking that I need to reduce my bad snacks like crisps and cookies with something that is better for me. Is protein the answer or should I think about something else.

I am also slightly overwhelmed at the choice of products on the market. I see that I can get sales stock (https://www.pricedropdonkey.com/cheap-health-beauty/vitamins-supplements-nutrition-deals) to get a good deal but I have no idea which product to choose. *Can anyone give me some advice on what works and is value for money?*


----------



## tamil1996 (May 12, 2018)

celiamakeup said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I was wondering whether protein bars and powders are worth the purchase. Thing is I don't want to get big and bulky. I really want to keep my overall size but get toned with a little muscle definition.
> 
> ...



I don't think so. Protein Bars is effective.


----------



## Tinkerbell79 (May 16, 2018)

Protein bars are a great choice for a post-work out snack.  If you find yourself wanted to snack on things throughout the day I recommend keeping a supply of fruit and veggies easily accessible.  I like having a crunchy snack and protein bars just don't fill that need, but carrots or celery do.  I love them with peanut butter and that adds protein too!


----------



## toupeemoor (May 20, 2018)

Tinkerbell79 said:


> Protein bars are a great choice for a post-work out snack.  If you find yourself wanted to snack on things throughout the day I recommend keeping a supply of fruit and veggies easily accessible.  I like having a crunchy snack and protein bars just don't fill that need, but carrots or celery do.  I love them with peanut butter and that adds protein too!



I agree, protein bars are good for a post-workout snack. nuts and fruits are my choices of snack


----------



## Selenahudson (Jun 6, 2018)

Rather than going for a protein bar, try natural protein food.it includes, 

Seafood. Seafood is an excellent source of protein because it's usually low in fat. ...
White-Meat Poultry. ...
Milk, Cheese, and Yogurt. ...
Eggs. ...
Beans. ...
Pork Tenderloin. ...
Soy.


----------



## vgoel922 (Nov 4, 2019)

yeah, of course, Protein Bars, Powders, Mass gainers, etc are worth it if you buy the original product (not the duplicate one).

They help your body to complete the carbs, proteins and energy intake which you are not able to fulfill with your daily natural diet. 

If you live away from your home, then it is very difficult to complete your diet naturally. 

I like Syntha 6 and ON


----------



## BeverlyTazz (Sep 29, 2020)

Tinkerbell79 said:


> Protein bars are a great choice for a post-work out snack.  If you find yourself wanted to snack on things throughout the day I recommend keeping a supply of fruit and veggies easily accessible.  I like having a crunchy snack and protein bars just don't fill that need, but carrots or celery do.  I love them with peanut butter and that adds protein too!



This is a great idea. I would also recommend having protein bars only when you don't have a meal prep post workout. But you should try chicken breast as it is a good source of protein.


----------



## [email protected] (May 6, 2021)

celiamakeup said:


> Привет всем
> 
> Мне было интересно, стоит ли покупать протеиновые батончики и порошки. Дело в том, что я не хочу становиться большим и громоздким. Я действительно хочу сохранить свой общий размер, но при этом немного подтянуть мышцы.
> 
> ...


it's just a plus 20-30 grams of protein to the diet, nothing terrible will happen))


----------



## jusd'orange (Sep 22, 2021)

you can also get protein from many kinds of food, like egg, milk, meat...


----------



## Sonja1 (Dec 5, 2022)

celiamakeup said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I was wondering whether protein bars and powders are worth the purchase. Thing is I don't want to get big and bulky. I really want to keep my overall size but get toned with a little muscle definition.
> 
> ...


I would avoid protein powders/bars altogether. If your workout engages your muscles enough for there to be lactic acid buildup (what causes your muscles to be sore), your muscles are getting toned already. A lot of protein bars have an incredible amount of carbohydrates which spikes your insulin. 
Just keep at your workouts and you’ll see tone without the added need of proteins, shakes or bars.


----------



## Green Emily (Dec 6, 2022)

celiamakeup said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I was wondering whether protein bars and powders are worth the purchase. Thing is I don't want to get big and bulky. I really want to keep my overall size but get toned with a little muscle definition.
> 
> ...


Go for granola bars with no added sugars and humous! For protein I eat eggs and humous with extra virgin olive oil. Loads of protein and super healthy1


----------

